# I Had a Pretty Awesome Week(pics)



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Got started on a new tattoo early in the week.









Then it was off to work, which really wasn't all that bad with the amazing weather we had this week.









Halfway through the week i traded the work gear for this gear.










Then hit the tribs for a few of these.
















Got some trigger time in on thursday









Went woodchuck hunting on Friday


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Then i finished the week on saturday with this trip. I hope i get to do it all again next week, but maybe sprinkle a few clear fork browns in the mix too.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That does look like a very good week!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

looks like some good fishing! were you fishing in pa? looks like some small, clear water


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

all in ohio, going to pa next weekend i think.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow!

What a great week!

Great pics.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like a great week to me!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Epic week! Nice photos capturing it too!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

looks like a fun week............... Guns, fish n tattoos.............. cool tat..........


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Did you guys get them in the redds while spawning?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

picked up most of them below the reds eating eggs that the spawners were spewing out.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks like a fantastic week! I am jealous.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Hey were u working now? Im guessing wont see u @ tappan this year.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

kingfisher42 said:


> Hey were u working now? Im guessing wont see u @ tappan this year.


Sadly i wont be out there this year, got involved with my tree work back home and wont have the time to creel this season. But i might run down to tappan for a few weekend trips, what can i say, the place grew on me.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Let me know maybe we can meet up for some fishing. Im sure two hocking grads wont get in any trouble...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome fish, man! Like the AR, too. Is it yours? Any details on it?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Awesome fish, man! Like the AR, too. Is it yours? Any details on it?


Built it this winter with rock river components. Shoots great, need to decide whether or not to put an optic on it. It has tritium battle sights on it, and i might just stick with the irons.


----------

